
Decentralization and What Section 230 Means - eddieoz
https://www.coindesk.com/decentralization-and-what-section-230-really-means-for-freedom-of-speech
======
eddieoz
The only problem with Twitter doing fact-check was they were unilateral and
biased. If they were neutral, probably they could to the fact-checking without
problems.

